# 28 Gauge



## cornboy (Jul 26, 2014)

I have been thinking about getting a new shotgun . I have been shooting a 20 ga the last four years and enjoy it way more than a 12 ga . As of late I have handled a few 28 ga guns and love the feel of them . I will be hunting dove ,squirrel and rabbit's the latter two mostly . Is the 28ga a very capable round for this application ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2014)

cornboy said:


> I have been thinking about getting a new shotgun . I have been shooting a 20 ga the last four years and enjoy it way more than a 12 ga . As of late I have handled a few 28 ga guns and love the feel of them . I will be hunting dove ,squirrel and rabbit's the latter two mostly . Is the 28ga a very capable round for this application ?



I love my 28's! I have both a Remington Sporting 28 semi-auto and a Ruger red label O/U.
Its perfect for plantation quail, squirrel, and rabbit. Dove and snipe are more of a challenge, particularly with long shots but that really depends on how good a shot you are. 3/4 oz. of shot doesn't give you much room for error.


----------



## 28gage (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been hunting quail with a 28ga for 6 years now and haven't missed my 20ga at all.  I'm not the best shot but I'm bringing down the same % of the birds I shoot at as I did with my 20.  Light and easy to tote around all day.  Shooting a Franchi Fenice and love it.


----------



## cornboy (Jul 26, 2014)

I sure like the feel of them . My next decision would be whether I want a pump , auto or a double barrel . I never shot double barrels but they shoulder good in the store.


----------



## coveyrise (Jul 26, 2014)

Love my Ruger Red Label. I never shoot anything else. It will take down anything from Grouse to Quail.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Jul 28, 2014)

I am a big fan of the 28ga.  Only issue is the cost of ammo.  I consistently drop doves with it without a problem.  I believe it comes down to quality of shell with a 28ga.   I typically shoot low cost RIO or Remington in my 12 and 20's.  The 28 ga prefers Winchester Super Sport for doves.  The 28ga is a very tight pattern and I prefer to shoot a wider (IC or LM) choke for doves.  My only issue with the gauge is the cost of quality ammo for it. I just recently purchased the Beretta 400 xplor in 28 ga and I am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 28, 2014)

*yep*

yep, I would LOVE to have a 28 gauge for close range bird or small game hunting, BUT I chose the 20 instead for cheaper ammo available everywhere.

As to the cost, this link to Cabela's shows that for the Estate brand of shotgun shells (which I've used and liked as inexpensive ammo), a case of 12 or 20 gauge shells is $70, but a case of either 28 gauge or .410 caliber will be $115.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...n/104567580.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat104567580

So the smaller bore ammo costs 64% MORE than the larger-gauge ammo.  


******************

But at Able Ammo, searching and comparing for the Fiocchi brand of ordinary small game / small bird shotshells with lead shot, the 28 gauge only costs some 30% more.

It's $70 for the cheapest 12 gauge, but $105 for a case of the cheapest 28 gauge.


----------



## specialk (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought a Tri-Star silver auto loader and a case of 7 shot for rabbit hunting only.....LOVE it!!  this is the first new gun I have ever bought...kinda scary but I did some research and saw a good review in the NRA hunting mag.......if you get one be sure to break it in properly as described in the manual......


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 17, 2019)

Five years later,  I am bumping this thread to say that despite the increased ammo cost I'm thinking about getting a 28 gauge shotgun myself. For training new shooters and loaning to friends to go clay shooting with me.

A lot of people do not like the recoil of a 20 gauge --even a 20 gauge semi auto will visibly rock a man's shoulders back when he fires. I've watched it happen on the firing line and seen numerous videos of it.  Certainly the same thing happens when a skinny man or a woman or teen shoots my 20 gauge pump action .

Unlike  some buyers of 28 gauge shotguns, I am not interested in the gun itself being very lightweight and easy to carry. In fact I would prefer the gun weigh more like 7 pounds than six or five.   My primary interest is recoil control-- I want to have minimum kick against your shoulder.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 17, 2019)

Here are some 28 gauge shotguns I'm considering:

SEMI AUTOS:

  Mossberg SA-28.  Is available in a youth / compact / bantam model. 24" bbl. The plastic stocked Bantam (youth sized) version weighs 5.5 lbs.  Price would be about $440.


Tristar Viper G2.  Made  in Turkey just like the Mossberg above. 28" barrel but only weighs 5.2 lbs. Not available in youth or compact size. Priced around $475.



PUMP ACTIONS:

CZ 628.  Not available in youth or compact version. It has a 28" long barrel and a full-length buttstock, but only weighs 5.5 pounds. (How???)
Also priced around $440.



DOUBLE BARRELS:

Savage Stevens 555. Available in a compact or youth model.  Over-under.
24" barrels, uses screw-in choke tubes, and weighs only 5 lbs.  This one's typical price is about $550.


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 17, 2019)

I have absolutely no experience with any of the ones you have listed but here's my take on  it.

I was a NSSA referee for many, many years and also the GSSA chief referee. The one constant with most semi autos were failure to feed related. If you could get one that would reliably feed either would be fine. 

Now for my money and experience with shotguns I would go with the over/under. They are just so much more reliable. Granted it would have a little more felt recoil, but not enough to matter.


----------



## spring (Aug 18, 2019)

A .28 is ideal for quail hunting, wouldn't say that for dove, though I would have said the same for a .20 gauge until dove hunting with one in Bolivia. You can definitely do way more with the small bores than most people expect. 
I have two .28s; an O/U and a SxS.  Enjoy shooting the SxS, but personally shoot the O/U better; probably just a familiarity thing.


----------



## bullet225ho (Aug 18, 2019)

The Tristar Viper G2, Mossberg SA-28, Weatherby SA-28 and Pointer Phenoma 28 are all basically the same gun with different furniture and barrel configurations.  Made by Armsan in Turkey.

I have the Pointer in 28.  in fact I liked it so much I got a second one to camo for the duck/turkey hunting and a nice looking one for the range or planted birds.

I also have the Viper G2 in 410 that gun is a hoot to shoot and I plan on using it for dove on the opener.  3/4oz of 8 shot in 3" AA hull will do get it done to 40yds.

The Stevens 555 in 28 is a nice gun but it is super light weight.  You will feel recoil from that particular gun especially if your shooting 7/8 or 1oz of shot

The CZ 628 pump is also a Turkish made by Akkar.   I have that gun also.  The version I have is the one that was imported by a group out of florida that is now defunct...mine is an Akkar 300 pump (same gun as the CZ 628) That is a stripped down copy of an 870.  It is also very light to me actually too light on the barrel side.  It just doesn't swing well at all.  Recoil will be felt with that gun even with stout 1350fps 3/4oz loads. 

In my opinion you can't go wrong with the Viper G2 or Mossberg.  If you look around on the net you'll find these guns at very good prices new from dealers.  I picked up one of the pointers i have for under 400 including the ffl transfer from my local pawn shop.  

Also,  when purchased new the pointer, viper g2 and I'd say the Mossberg will come with adjustment shims for the stock to set cast/camber if you need.  also they should be coming with 5 choke tubes.  You get a good bit of gun for the money.  Even though they are a bit on the light side...they are gas guns almost functioning identical to the Barretta gas guns.  Recoil is reduced through gas system.

Now,  If you want low recoil then a Remington 1100 I think is a bit on the heavier side of things...I've not shot one but I'm sure it would be a nice gun and recoil would have to be down as I've held them and they are heavier.

Here's some of my sub guage guns Top-bottom  Akkar 300 pump(CZ-628), Yildiz SPZ-ME 28 O/U, Yildiz Elegant A4 410 SXS, Viper G2 410, Pointer (Phenoma) 28 that I camo'd myself.  I have its twin in wood not pictured.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 19, 2019)

Love my 28, which is a Browning BPS. Look at Buds Gun Shop online, I get AA's for $95/case & they have cheaper shells, too.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a few 28ga guns and love them for quail and rabbit hunting. My favorite and my first is a mid 90s Ruger Red Label. A Franchi 48al is probably my second choice. I myself leave the doves to 16 or 20ga due to my inability to hit the dang things with anything smaller.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Aug 20, 2019)

I would suggest the yildiz 28ga at Academy. It’s an over under with screw in chokes. Fairly cheap and a good performer.  If you end up liking that gun move to the Franchi or even a Beretta A400. The A400 shoots like a 22 rifle but the Franchi 48al carries like a feather.


----------



## Uptonongood (Aug 28, 2019)

I’ve been shooting my Browning Ultra O/U 28 at sporting clays and having a blast. Absolutely love the gauge. ? I got my MEC reloader tuned, got some PC wads, Universal power and STS hulls; cranking out shells now and breakin’ clays.  The 3/4 Oz of shot is plenty for doves and quail, I wish I had this gun when I was at Auburn years ago shooting woodcock for a friend’s research thesis. I don’t know a single 28 ga. Owner who doesn’t love shooting their gun.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 2, 2019)

My hunting partner shoots a Dickinson double barrel 28ga and he he deadly on everything including doves.
We shot skeet in his pasture last week shooting from all distances and angles and he severely embarressed me shooting a 12ga auto loader against his 28ga.


----------



## MSgt G (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a Dickinson SXS 28 gauge and a Franchi O/U 28 gauge. I never feel under-gauged. Have reached my limits on dove more times than I can remember.  My favorite gauge for quail too. Hard to beat.


----------

